# Flies



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

Haven't posted in a while. Here are some flies from recent months.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

very nice! :thumbsup:i like the ep fibers with the rabbit!


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Sexy!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice! They all look almost flawless. I'm very new to fly tying but can quickly see it becoming borderline obsessive, its so perfect for the days I cant get out on the water.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Very very nice! Interesting idea using the soft plastic hook. Is the area below the eye where you tied in some weight?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*#1 is the fly I'd bet on.*

Flies tied on the soft plastic bait hooks are so easy to fish, never foul, seldom get snagged and catch the heck out of fish.

Same fly in hot orange or hot chartreuse is death on Tripletails.

A little red over a little bit more yellow with gold flashabou is my go to for Trout and Redfish. Chartreuse over white w/silver flash for Snook.

Keep them sparse for best action and faster sink. 

I never go over 3/0 with these hooks in flies.

I use very few bulky flies and I am not a fan of EP fiber.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

captken said:


> Flies tied on the soft plastic bait hooks are so easy to fish, never foul, seldom get snagged and catch the heck out of fish.
> 
> Same fly in hot orange or hot chartreuse is death on Tripletails.
> 
> ...


So what's the difference between ep and your fibers? Not a fan of synthetics


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Bucktail and chicken feathers*

I like the movement of natural fibers. If I use any synthetic material at all, I use a tiny amount of flash material from any of several manufacturers.

I'd have no problem tying if I had 4-5 colors of bucktail and some neck and saddle hackles in 5-6 colors.

Actually I could do OK with black and white hair and feathers. Maybe add a little black and white Maribou.

Red, yellow, chartreuse and gray hair and the same colors plus gray and tan grizzly feathers and I am pretty well good to go.

I wish I could find the package of synthetic fibers I have. I get about twice as large a package at about half the cost of EP fiber. I use it very sparsely tying dock light flies.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Here is the material I mentioned in my last post.*

http://www.flytyersdungeon.com/fly_tying_materials.htm

This is mighty good stuff especially when tying very sparse flies. Bulky flies look great but they just ton't move the way I like to see a fly move.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

captken said:


> http://www.flytyersdungeon.com/fly_tying_materials.htm
> 
> This is mighty good stuff especially when tying very sparse flies. Bulky flies look great but they just ton't move the way I like to see a fly move.


Check that link. It just goes to the page with ALL of their materials. Which one is it?


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Good looking flies! Looks like that renzetti is getting a run for its money!


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Super looking flies. I have used Fly Tyers Dungeon for several years great place to get material.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Several*

I've used several of their flash materials (colors) and the Congo Hair. One package of Congo hair will last me the rest of my life.


----------

